# 911!!



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

I have my soon to be 5month old chicken here yesterday I opened her coop and she looked all puffed out and sluggish! Her crop has been empty but she’s now showing interest in eating I bought her inside with me. I gave her nutridrench yesterday evening then save a chick electrolytes in her water. Then last night I started her on corid( as someone instructed) and she doesn’t seem better! I’m really scared I just lost 2 chickens! One just a week ago and the other a couple weeks ago. She’s showing a lot of the same signs as them..puffed up sluggish lethargic not eating. She also just took a poop(attached below) and I have no idea what’s going on or what her poop is about. I’ve never seen any poop like this from any of my chickens! Please help! The last 2 photos were from last night!
I posted this on my other form BackyardChickens it was suggested to get her on amoxicillin..so issue with that is it was pulled from local tractor supplies shelves and is an online only item now! I am worried because I do not have that kind of time.. as far as waiting for shipment and stuff. No one else has any other advice I have called every local clinic hospitals etc asking if they didn’t treat chickens if they could at the very least point me in the right direction.. no avail on that end. I’m desperate and appreciate any advice given! Pictured attached are from this am!


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Alrighty 🤣 welp anywho..incase whoever viewed this was curious or may come across it in near future with a similar issue.. I wanted to inform in hopes it will help another and their bird in need.. apparently all of the signs she was showing were pointing towards a bacterial infection, possibly C. perfringens, a deadly toxin associated with anaerobic bacteria such as found in decaying compost piles or vegetation deep where oxygen is scarce. Chickens can feed on insects that thrive at this level and become so sick they die in the first 24 hours after exposure. I have never personally ever had this issue before in any of my chickens for as long as I’ve raised them but someone else has had similar experiences with their own flocks and others they’ve tended to so are able to quickly recognize the symptoms and treat. You need to immediately get them on either 250mg of Fish Amoxicillin daily for 10 days or even Amoxicillin that we have prescribed to us. If it’s 500mg capsules u twist the top off or cut a small hole empty powder onto a piece of white paper divide into 2 similar sized piles(don’t have to be exact size) take a half a inch square of bread and dip it in olive oil then u sop only one of those piles up onto the bread. Then pop it down their beak. Take the other pile and put back into capsule and pop that whole thing in beak or u can do bread with that as well.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh I’m so sorry for you having a hard time and losing babies. It sucks. If I understand things correctly fall is a most likely time to lose flock members. I don’t have any advice, just wanted to say I’m sorry, that sucks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to find that information. The puffed up appearance is very often a sign for the need of antibiotics. Are you able to get them? 

Do you know where they might have gotten in to wherever the toxin is coming from?


----------

